# does anyone else ride there horse everyday



## sonnygrl (Nov 28, 2010)

i do. i give him sunday off. but i still brush and spend time with him. he loves people i think it would hurt him more than me if i went a day without seeing him  but like today it snowed and the ground has been rock solid frozen so ill give it up a few days till its softer. but yes everyday


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I used to ride my mare 6 days a week. Always gave her one day off a week, though I would generally still go out and putter around on her bareback just so she was given some attention, or I would spend that day bathing her. I unfortunately can't get out to see my current horse that much, but she could definitely use being ridden/worked every day. For a while I was riding 2-3 horses a day 5 days a week, and was definitely in better shape than I am now.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

We train under saddle 45 minutes 5 days a week - typically with two split days off.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

No, but mostly because of my work schedule - it gets dark long before I am off work in the winter. Right now I ride maybe twice a week if I'm lucky, but once it starts getting lighter out I'll ride/work him up to 5 times per week.


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

I work my green horse Charm about 5 days a week for 45 minutes each time. Some weeks it could be 6 days a week one or two of those days 20-30 min of work. Depends how I feel I guess  sometimes i get lazy.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

No, I wish I wish I could, but I can't find the time


----------



## SaddlebredGrl (Oct 8, 2009)

In the summer we normally "worked" 3 days, and than played around like trail rides, riding bareback, or doing random stuff 3 days, and driving 1 day. If i don't work my horse he goes nuts. He gets very rude, and pushy. My mom thinks i'm abusing him, but he is a pig if i don't at least get on him and do patterns with him or something. The winter he goes bonkers, so i have to put him on a calming supplement to take the edge off him.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm sure a lot of people do. I don't, just because I have 4 rideable guys which adds up to a LOT of time in the saddle, and I just don't have that kind of time. My horses are probably each ridden twice a week when the weather's bad like now, and 4-5 times a week in spring/summer/fall.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

While I can't ride my gelding yet, I used to ride my mare every day. Mondays were just a quick hop on and bareback around the pasture since it was technically her and my day off In the spring/early summer I will be working my guy 6 days a week for about 45 minutes to 1 1/2 hours. This doesn't include his grooming time lol
I wish I had listened to myself about him needing a bit more time off before saddle work. Alas hindsight is 20/20 as they say.


----------



## equestrian (Oct 12, 2010)

I ride Bourbon every day, but it's mostly just putzing around bareback at the moment because I don't have a saddle that fits him.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

It depends on the horse for me. Competition horses in full work to prep for up coming comps will be worked 5-6 days a week. For around 45mins to 1hr sessions, I don't like to go much over the hour, particularly if the horse has had to work hard that session. I feel that they should get at least one day off a week, even if their work level is not overly high, as I hate to work 7 days a week so don't expect them to do it either! 

The greener horses I will work 2 days on, 2 days off


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I try and ride as much as possible but cautious as my horse seems to be clumsy and I don't want her slipping on wet ground. Our area is flooded near the barn area currently. I will wait till it dries to ride. Hopefully by xmas it will be as I plan on riding.


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh I'm jealous of everyone who rides/see's their horses everyday! At the moment I'm only getting out to ride 2-3 times a week (if I'm lucky)


----------



## dragy (Jun 30, 2010)

if i had an indoor i would be able to ride more often. it is just too cold for me. week before last it was in the negatives all week (like -10F average) then with the windchill, just not possible


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

On a good week I ride 3-4 times a week, if both my horse and I are healthy on a bad week it can be as little as 2-3 times a week. 
I realize I need to do more, but with 4 foster kids my plans often have to change and my needs come last. I am lucky though and he thinks he is mule, and is lazy as all bones, he doesn't care or regress when I don't ride him as often as I should.

I see him every day though, even though he is boarded.


----------



## Bre (Dec 2, 2010)

Having 3 horses its hard to give them all the attention I want too. I really try hard to exersice all my horses at least 4 times a week minimum, but sometimes the clock just does not agree with me


----------



## RansomTB (Nov 2, 2010)

I ride my horse 4-5 times a week, about 30 min at a time, hes 4, right now there is a wet snow on the ground, so it gets stuck in his feet and causes him to walk funny. I dont want to mess up his ankles. Once the weather gets better he will be worked 5-6 times a week.


----------

